# bullet ? for the muzzy guys



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a .50 T/C Endeavor with a 1x scope on it. im shooting 150 gr. of tripple 7 out of it (i like a flatter shooting gun, dont really care for the kick though :| ) i have been shooting the power belt 245 gr. aerotips. they seem to shoot and group alright and ive killed several deer with them in the past. but after doing some reading on these bullets and finding whats left of them after i pulled them out of the deer, im not convinced its what would be the best/most accurate way to go. ive got a LE muzzy elk tag this year and would like to shoot the most effective bullet i can (i know its mostly shot placement that counts, but i like to make sure i have everything in my favor when taking the shot) to make a quick clean kill. any and all advice, tips and suggestions you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

You're right about the Powerbelts, they are just a soft chunk of lead and I've found them to be very inconsistent. I've tried a bunch of stuff and sabots are the way to go right now. Most T/Cs should be able to group around 1" with a good sabot/powder combination. For elk I'd go with something around 300 grains but the 250s would also be adequate. Hornady SSTs (aka Thompson Shockwave) are awesome for a conventional jacketed bullet and you can also get a bonded version from Thompson. Also look at the Barnes TMZ in a 290 grain variety. I like bullets that hold together when hunting elk, so my choices would be:

1. Barnes 290 grain TMZ
2. T/C Shockwave 300 gr bonded
3. T/C Shockwave 250 gr bonded
4. SST/Shockwave 300 gr standard

Use 2 or 3 pellets with any of those bullets and you'll be set. Be sure to swab your bore after each shot because sabots fit pretty tight and can be hard to load if you don't. One thing I like to do when working up a load is to put a decent magnifying scope on like a 3-9x. Focus on getting the load itself figured out, then put your 1x back on and sight in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for your input! ill give that a try and see what i come up with!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.knightrifles.com/bloodline-info


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Not too cool and new but a 300 grain 45 cal hornady xtp mag would do nicely.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found that my Omega's appetite is only 100 grains of powder and the Precision Dead Centers 250 grains. http://www.chuckhawks.com/precision_bullets.htm Cabelas and SW both sell them now.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

300 gr TC/Shockwave with 100gr (pellets)


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot the t/c shockwave 250 gr, 150 gr powder. I took two elk last year with that load and the bullets held together just fine, and both elk dropped where they stood.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I shoot 100gr of Black with either a round ball or PB 348. I have shot moose with a roundball and elk and deer with the PB. Yeah, the PB mushrooms and comes apart a little, but it kills them dead- in my experience. Last year I did try the Hornady sabots (red sabot, I think 300 gr) with the plastic tips. They grouped well and killed also. I'd just use whatever shoots well. For me that would be any of the 3 above. (I have tried others but did not get the accuracy I desired)

I have found un-burned chunks of pellets when I shot 3 50gr pellets. Sometimes the powder doesn't get a full burn on 150gr, which can give you different points of impacts.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My personal preference is Great Plains hollow point, hollow base bullets. Heavy and very effective at ranges less than 100 yards.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been using the TC Shockwave 300 grain sabot with 130 grains of Pyrodex Pellets and have had decent success. The groupings at 100 yards are decent. I did hit a 28 inch 4X5 at 209 yards with it and dropped it dead. On the flip side, I shot a 24 inch 3X4 the year before at 75 yards and hit it 4 times in the kill zone before he died. I think the difference could have been that the 3X4 was a little spooked, and the 4X5 had been bedded down and had no idea I was about to shoot it.

Recently I bought some Hornady Low Drag 250 grain sabots looking to increase speed and accuracy. I'll report on the accuracy as soon as I get it out which should be shortly. Everything I have read about these sabots has been pretty good. As far as hunting is concerned, hopefully I'll have a report after the hunt of the kill.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

you dont need 150 grains of powder its over kill and doesnt always burn. Use 80 to 100 grains with a sabot and you should be good to go! If you don't like the tight fit of most sabots try the Harvester Crush rib sabot with most .451 bullets.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Shot the Hornady SST Low Drag 250 grain sabots today. All I can say is that they were awesome. At least target shooting. They also loaded rather easily compared to the Shockwaves I was using before. 

I'm excited to try them in the field. These things shot accurate, flat, and fast.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I also like the Barnes 290 grain TMZ (100 gr powder)...
Copper bullet holds together and zero concern about trace lead fragments in the meat.
But also use powerbelt and pellets for quick reload for 2nd shot.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I like a flat shooting muzzy too, you know, for those 500 yard shots. :roll: 

Hey Killer, you got a Chronograph? Just curious what FPS you're getting with 150 gr. of powder. I only muzzy hunt in Colorado where sabots are not allowed. So I use 348 gr Powerbelt hollowpoints with 100 gr. of Pyrodex Select. I found that the heavier the Powerbelt the more accurate. I Chronyed mine up to 125 gr. of powder and the only thing I noticed was a loss of accuracy and not enough gain in FPS to even matter. I'd be willing to bet your FPS with 150 Gr vs. 100 Gr of powder isn't enough to matter either. Personally the maximum distance I would shoot at an elk is 125 yards, but thats just me, so a flat shooting muzzy doesn't mean $h!t to me. The last 4 bulls I shot in Colorado have all been under 100 yards anyway, as a matter of fact they all were between 60 and 35 yards.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm fond of 240 gn Hornady XTP with a green crushrib sabbot pushed by 100gn of 209.

Its been a great load.

Good luck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

adamsoa said:


> I'm fond of 240 gn Hornady XTP with a green crushrib sabbot pushed by 100gn of 209.
> 
> Its been a great load.
> 
> Good luck


I use that bullet over 90grns Pyrodex RS (the .429" bullet). It is a fantastic bullet. I've only ever recovered two. Both of them from quartering shots that passed through over 30" of deer before stopping.

I use the 300grn XTPs for elk.

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I shoot the Hornady SST 250gr with 100 gr of powder and have taken a few deer. They perform the best out of my omega. They are basically the same as the T/C Shockwave but are less expensive, 16 bucks for 20 rounds.
I will be using them on my LE elk hunt this year and expect great results.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey I was wondering. I iam borrowing my dads muzzleloader for my deer hunt this year. its a T/C Omega he has been using it for elk and he has been using a 348 gr powerbelt bullet. I think thats a very heavy load for deer, so would you switch? and what is the best grain bullet for deer? oh and its 50. caliber. Ive been looking at hornady 300 gr bullets is that still to big for deer? Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Duckking88 said:


> Hey I was wondering. I iam borrowing my dads muzzleloader for my deer hunt this year. its a T/C Omega he has been using it for elk and he has been using a 348 gr powerbelt bullet. I think thats a very heavy load for deer, so would you switch? and what is the best grain bullet for deer? oh and its 50. caliber. Ive been looking at hornady 300 gr bullets is that still to big for deer? Any info would be great thanks.


Nothing is too big in my opinion. The 300 SST, and as I mentioned the 250 gr are perfect out of my omega. 
You also might try hornadys 240 xtp or 300 xtp.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

> Nothing is too big in my opinion. The 300 SST, and as I mentioned the 250 gr are perfect out of my omega.
> You also might try hornadys 240 xtp or 300 xtp.


 Thanks for the info iam looking into the 300 gr fpb from hornady it new and looks good.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Duckking88 said:


> > Nothing is too big in my opinion. The 300 SST, and as I mentioned the 250 gr are perfect out of my omega.
> > You also might try hornadys 240 xtp or 300 xtp.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info iam looking into the 300 gr fpb from hornady it new and looks good.


Let me know how they perform. I've seen them and thought about buying them but am sticking to what works for me for now. But do want to know how they perform.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ill post up some pictures when i get one and let every one know how it went


----------

